
List of people claimed to be Jesus - Ptyx
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_claimed_to_be_Jesus
======
aequitas
There is a movie about a professor who is 14000 years old and tries to prove
this to his colleagues. It's interesting in how something like this is so hard
to verify, even if it was true. He even claims he could have been the
inspiration for 'the Jesus story'.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Man_from_Earth](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Man_from_Earth)

------
bdz
On the other hand: Sources for the historicity of Jesus

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sources_for_the_historicity_of...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sources_for_the_historicity_of_Jesus)

------
aerodog
They missed Kanye

